# cultivator??



## reloader-51 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've tried to attach some pics of a cultivator my Dad left me and would really appreciate it if someone could identify it. It's a 2 row and was purchased in the early 1950's and not sure if it was new or used when he bought it. Also has the steel roller like disc that mounts on it to keep it tracking straight. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

solid piece of equipment - looks useful!


----------

